

Do you want to be bought by Yahoogle? - greatsuccess

Money is a nice thing.  No need to elaborate on that.  But since this is an incubator site I think it&#x27;s a valiant question to ask actually, because as engineers or entrepreneurs, I think you or me or we would like to differentiate ourselves from those in med school and law school.<p>Talk to anyone in those schools and they will readily tell you that the law and medicine are wholly secondary to the goal of making piles of money.<p>Not enough money.  Piles of money.<p>If software and the products we create with it are for the exact same purpose.  We as a community will end up with the exact same result as <i>those</i> people.<p>So ask yourself if thats your gig, and maybe &quot;are we already there&quot;.  And when you say you want to change the world, maybe stop bullshitting yourself a little bit.
======
phantom_oracle
"And when you say you want to change the world, maybe stop bullshitting
yourself a little bit."

I've already mentioned this in another post. That line above is simply a
keyphrase to attract VCs. Nobody is changing the world with the next cool-dog-
food-pic-sharing-6-second-iOS-app.

There's 3 things humans desire: fame, power, wealth

It's tough determining which one is the most sought after, but I would say
that it all begins with wealth first (this is in the general sense, in terms
of regular folk).

------
rdl
I'd have no problem getting bought by Google, Microsoft, Apple, etc. if it
meant my technology/product could get much broader reach and success than it
would on its own; skipping 5-10 years of growth and risk would be worth
putting up with some corporate BS.

------
mindcrime
I'll take the piles of money, thanks. No, wait, it's not exactly what you're
thinking... It's not that I want to be a "sell out", but if I sold my company
for piles of cash, I could do a lot of the things I want to do anyway
(depending on how big the piles are) AND then I'd have the financial security
and the seed capital to launch my next thing. And knowing that I would have
the luxury of already having my personal financial situation taken care of, I
could be even bolder next time.

